# West Park Social and Sports Club



## #Dan# (May 6, 2012)

Hidden among bushes and trees close by west park asylum is a small cabin-like hut which has been empty since 2006 - 2007 and is in a relatively bad state considering most of the windows have been smashed and the insides have been vandalized by bored teenagers -_- Surprisingly, trophies are still scattered around and a few snooker tables are still there. I assume the owner shut it up and tried to sell but never secured it well enough because it is trashed! Anyway! Here are a few pictures:





[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]

Thanks for taking a look


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 6, 2012)

Never ceases to amaze me what can be found in these places. Good stuff.


----------



## King Al (May 6, 2012)

I must have been up to WP 10+ times and never saw this! Cool find Dan


----------



## KingRat (May 6, 2012)

Nice job, don't ever recall seeing this in a report (or on any of my numerous visits either).


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 6, 2012)

Some great pics there and it looks like there was plenty to photograph!


----------



## alex76 (May 6, 2012)

nice stuff Dan


----------



## flyboys90 (May 6, 2012)

Crazy those tables cost a fortune,great photos.


----------



## mookster (May 6, 2012)

It actually only closed fully a couple of years back, 2009ish I think?

It's on the right hand side of the main entrance gate opposite where security's hut used to be.


----------



## nelly (May 6, 2012)

Very nice mate, don't recall ever seeing a report from here before, to see those full size snooker tables there going to rot is tragic, especially as one could have a home in my new extension (If I had one, which I dont!!!)


----------



## SeffyboyUK (May 7, 2012)

Don't think I've seen this before. Good work mate


----------



## #Dan# (May 7, 2012)

nelly said:


> Very nice mate, don't recall ever seeing a report from here before, to see those full size snooker tables there going to rot is tragic, especially as one could have a home in my new extension (If I had one, which I dont!!!)



Thanks! I know  LOL!! You'd have a pretty tough time of getting them out!! They must at least weigh a tonne or 2  I can guarantee they will probably be heavily vandalized before any form of decay begins on these gorgeous tables


----------



## night crawler (May 7, 2012)

Amazing the snooker table is in one bit and the place is still there. The one at Fairmile was in use till a few weeks before it was demolished.


----------



## sparky. (May 7, 2012)

nice pics mate just down the road from me i will go and take a look be a crime not to


----------



## Sectionate (May 8, 2012)

Never seen this in my life, walked past it a few times...



KingRat said:


> Nice job, don't ever recall seeing this in a report (or on any of my numerous visits either).



I think it was down by the community hospital, way away from the main bulk of buildings, hence why none of us wandered over there.


----------



## The Archivist (May 8, 2012)

Sectionate said:


> I think it was down by the community hospital, way away from the main bulk of buildings, hence why none of us wandered over there.


Nope, it's to the right of the main gate behind a row of trees. The main issue with it (as I recall) was that it was quite well hidden but at the same time quite difficult to approach without attracting the attention of security in their caravan just across the way. 

Good report by the way.


----------



## TeeJF (May 9, 2012)

sparky. said:


> nice pics mate just down the road from me i will go and take a look be a crime not to




Don't wear that pale blue jacket when you do buddy!


----------



## UrbanX (May 9, 2012)

Excellent find! Fantastic photos too, thanks for sharing!


----------



## adzst24 (May 9, 2012)

Great pics thanks for sharing them Dan.


----------



## zombizza (May 10, 2012)

Still almost exactly the same as a year ago!
I have to ask, how is WP these days? I sometimes wonder if there are any remaining outbuildings that are still worthy of a visit but end up not wanting to waste my time going over there. Did you take a look around there?


----------



## #Dan# (May 10, 2012)

zombizza said:


> Still almost exactly the same as a year ago!
> I have to ask, how is WP these days? I sometimes wonder if there are any remaining outbuildings that are still worthy of a visit but end up not wanting to waste my time going over there. Did you take a look around there?



As a matter of fact I have looked round there. It's nearly all gone - well I really don't know how but someone has managed to get into a big chunky bit of it that I never knew existed just recently but it's just the shell of it and he got caught. there is another part but I think it's separate from the rest... theres not much in it but it is nice to say you have been to  I'd only go for that reason if you go there's nothing much worth looking at anymore


----------



## Sectionate (May 10, 2012)

The Archivist said:


> Nope, it's to the right of the main gate behind a row of trees. The main issue with it (as I recall) was that it was quite well hidden but at the same time quite difficult to approach without attracting the attention of security in their caravan just across the way.
> 
> Good report by the way.



My bad, I was thinking of another building


----------



## #Dan# (Jul 26, 2012)

Went back the other day... now officially inaccessible


----------

